# my oringal intake



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

ok guys maybe some can help me out.im trying to figure out why my 67 gto 2 barrel car has a intake manifold for a 66 with a 67 date code on it.my mom is the oringal owner she bought it new.the block,heads,intake even though its a 66 intake,disturator,all have the same date code or with the time frame of it coming down the assm line.the intake off my car is a 9782894 which i decoded as a 66 326/389 2 barrel intake,but this iny=take has a date code of b137.now the car was unmolested and never tampered with.the intake that suppose to be on the car according to the books and interent is 9784437 .now could this be a fluke thing from gm.im now worried about the car not being numbers matching


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

67/04gto said:


> ok guys maybe some can help me out.im trying to figure out why my 67 gto 2 barrel car has a intake manifold for a 66 with a 67 date code on it.my mom is the oringal owner she bought it new.the block,heads,intake even though its a 66 intake,disturator,all have the same date code or with the time frame of it coming down the assm line.the intake off my car is a 9782894 which i decoded as a 66 326/389 2 barrel intake,but this iny=take has a date code of b137.now the car was unmolested and never tampered with.the intake that suppose to be on the car according to the books and interent is 9784437 .now could this be a fluke thing from gm.im now worried about the car not being numbers matching


Is the date code Feb. 13, 1967 the same as the other date codes on your car? More than likely the plant which produced your mom's car had leftover 66 manifolds. The 2bbl manifold (9784438) listed on the internet as correct for your 67 also list it as being correct for 66 326 engines.

I would say your car is numbers correct, there is a good chance the plant that produced your 67 only had 9782894 manifolds available.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

yea all the date codes match up as if was being put together coming down the line


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Is the block letter code XL or XM ?


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

block is xm,and the phs on the car says it has the correct motor/trnas in it


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

That's odd, I never heard of a two barrel on a GTO before. Wasn't the Quadrajet mandatory equipment for the 67 GTO? I could almost buy into the "using of left over intake manifolds" argument if it was a Carter four barrel and your build date was January vice February. Is it possible this was a period dealer action to make your Mom's car more fuel economical? Maybe a special order car?


You're right a seemingly matching numbered engine and an original owner situation sure makes this a curious case.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I have 68 400 2bbl from a gto. It has the N crank, windage tray and all. I seen that there are production numbers with the 2bbl option. The guy I got the engine from (for free) said I know you want believe me but he pulled it out of his friends moms car when they scraped it after his friend totaled it 20+ years ago. He said that they bought the car new and never did a thing to the car but drive it.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

it was called the econocmy option and i was only avaiblabe with a auto trans and the his/hers shifter.my mom bought the car oringaly in 3/67 from the dealership.i have some of the paper work from the deal.im just asking cause the motor was never tampered with until i pulled the car apart to start to restore it..im just askin if they heard of such a thing like this


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

hey like that what code is the block u got


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I will have to look when I get to our home in St. Louis over the week end of the 8th I am in Dayton at our other home right now till then. I believe it has #13 heads, to bad there not 70's #13. But I'll pull the vin, block index, build dates on the block and heads, when I am there.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

Ok Thanks


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The 2 barrel "economy" GTO's of 1967 also came with low compression, 8.2:1 heads, also. You could "upgrade" if you wanted to to a 4bbl Q-Jet intake/carb combo and have a pretty good performer that would run well on today's pump gas.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

true but im looking for numbers matching


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

yep odd has it may be thay did starting in 67 make a single two barrel gto, the info i found on the net says the 67 two barrel has less hp thin a two barrel 326 tempest, it sead the tempest has 250 hp and the gto had around 225, how odd is it to make a gto in the good ole days with less power thin the base modle


----------

